# 161 db @ 16 hz



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mythbusters attempt to destroy Benz SEL with humongous sub:

YouTube - MythBusters Subwoofer


----------



## aznboi3644 (Jan 25, 2009)

old news


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


>


What happened to the Camaro? Too much VBA?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

30something said:


> What happened to the Camaro? Too much VBA?


Werd


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

what kinda sub is that?


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a recorded 143.6db @ 10hz with my four 10" Icons
that was really insane with the body flex..couldn't imagine over 160


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, it did pop out the sunroof.....


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

my buddy chris' jeep does a 152 in the street beats class and like a 153 or 4 when it burps. He's got 2 memphis mojo 15s and the memphis 4000d. I built the box for him. I think it's in the ballpark of like 8 cubic ft ported. It's loud.


----------



## bLG (May 1, 2009)

check out Accoupower's subs too, crazy SPL's


----------

